# Blazers/Warriors Game Thread



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Thought I'd start this, mainly because I'm wondering if it's on TV anywhere. I just got back to where I have Comcast again, and I don't think it's on there tonight.

As far as the game itself goes, I think it's fairly important in that if the Blazers win, they create more distance between themselves and the Warriors...something we may need given the coming road trip.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

It's on Comcast. @^!*(*&#^%!


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

wow GS does not play any defense :yay:


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

whatsmyname said:


> wow GS does not play any defense :yay:


I watched the SA game a couple nights before and they played pretty decent defense. I think they will start playing better defense.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

It's too bad we've shipped McRoberts off to Idaho, it's starting to look like he might've gotten some playing time in this game.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Love to see the Blazers not lose focus; keep the heat on.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

27-10

And we're not even playing that well. Blake is an All Star.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm so happy Webster is continuing his hot streak


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

great pass Jack. looked like he was going to Jones, then he goes to Outlaw for the dunk


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

too many turnovers


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> too many turnovers


and too few boards..looking sloppy right now but holding it together.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Jones sure is good at drawing those fouls on the 3 point line. I really don't think he was fouled but it looks really like it is.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

awww crap..Roy down..holding his knee..looks like a ton of pain.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

very very scary


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

****!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

we'll hold down the fort while he recovers


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Blake with 20 in the first half. People keep stepping up.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Roy most likely will be out for the game, but will be fine, looked like just a little sprain.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Holy cow..Blake has been eating his Wheaties...20 points in the first half.

Still worried about Roy, though.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

It sure looked like he did something to his knee before he even hit the ground. I hope everything is ok but I'm really worried.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

o
m
f
g


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I am real nervous about Roy, Hope that he's all right.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Can Darius carry the Blazers if Roy is out for the season?


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> Can Darius carry the Blazers if Roy is out for the season?


:lol:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Don't talk like that, NathanLane!

It just looked like he landed funny. And he walked off with just a little limping. I'm optimistic.

So who's heading to the waiver wire in their fantasy league to claim Steve Blake right now?


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

AHHH WHAT HAPPENED TO ROY?!?! I leave to get some oreos, and Roy is hurt?!?! NOOO!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

NathanLane said:


> Can Darius carry the Blazers if Roy is out for the season?


No way. He couldn't carry the Blazers when he was playing at his best.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

ya, its prob just a little tweak sprain.
i wouldnt worry, he wouldnt walk off if he tore something.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

****! that fall doesn't look good. i couldn't care less for this game. i just hope it's nothing serious. looks bad though. this ****ing suck.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

roy ok just a little hyperextension


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

wastro said:


> Don't talk like that, NathanLane!
> 
> It just looked like he landed funny. And he walked off with just a little limping. I'm optimistic.
> 
> So who's heading to the waiver wire in their fantasy league to claim Steve Blake right now?


I remember watching Dixon Ducks QB walking off with hardly any limp. Roy's leg looked like something gave before he even hit the ground. I hope I'm wrong and it was just a minor sprain.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

blue32 said:


> ya, its prob just a little tweak sprain.
> i wouldnt worry, he wouldnt walk off if he tore something.


You can walk it off depending upon what you tear and how you tear it, aka Dennis Dixon.

I'm just going to optimistically wait for the MRI or XRay or whatever...


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

blue32 said:


> ya, its prob just a little tweak sprain.
> i wouldnt worry, he wouldnt walk off if he tore something.


didn't bonzi walked off when he tore his ACL?:curse:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

I can barely handle these halftime reports.

Once again why do we, in the state of Oregon, care whether a player went to UCLA?


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

The looks on Prichard and Allen's faces were priceless examples of "OMFG NO!" You know, even without Brandon, we've got a pretty good team. Remember the Bulls after Jordan retired? They were pretty bad. Thankfully, Portland isn't the kind of team that relies on a single player to win a game.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

wastro said:


> Don't talk like that, NathanLane!
> 
> It just looked like he landed funny. And he walked off with just a little limping. I'm optimistic.
> 
> So who's heading to the waiver wire in their fantasy league to claim Steve Blake right now?


I picked him a few days ago!! Genius move by me, eh?


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

wastro said:


> So who's heading to the waiver wire in their fantasy league to claim Steve Blake right now?


PG 
Mo Williams
(Mil - PG)
SG 
Josh Howard
(Dal - SG,SF)
G 
Rajon Rondo
(Bos - PG,SG)
SF 
Jamario Moon
(Tor - SF)
PF 
Antawn Jamison
(Was - SF,PF)
F 
Paul Pierce
(Bos - SG,SF)
F 
Mike Dunleavy
(Ind - SG,SF)
C 
Al Horford
(Atl - PF,C)
C 
Chris Bosh
(Tor - PF,C)
Util 
Jameer Nelson
(Orl - PG)
Util 
Jose Calderon
(Tor - PG)
BN 
Brendan Haywood
(Was - C)
BN 
Mehmet Okur
(Uta - PF,C)
BN 
Francisco Garcia
(Sac - SG,SF)
BN 
Gilbert Arenas
(Was - PG) INJ 

WHO DO I DROP?!!? XD


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

mrkorb said:


> The looks on Prichard and Allen's faces were priceless examples of "OMFG NO!" You know, even without Brandon, we've got a pretty good team. Remember the Bulls after Jordan retired? They were pretty bad. Thankfully, Portland isn't the kind of team that relies on a single player to win a game.


We do have a good team without Roy but not good enough to win a lot of those games on this road trip IMO.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Brandon back on the floor


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Roy is back out on the court warming up!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

mrkorb said:


> The looks on Prichard and Allen's faces were priceless examples of "OMFG NO!" You know, even without Brandon, we've got a pretty good team. Remember the Bulls after Jordan retired? They were pretty bad. Thankfully, Portland isn't the kind of team that relies on a single player to win a game.


Actually, when Jordan retired in 93, the Bulls went on to go 55-27 without him. If it weren't for a bad call in the series against the Knicks, they might've won one without him.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Yes! He's Ok!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

GOD said:


> Brandon back on the floor


Just beat me to it! :biggrin:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::yay::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Let's all hope for another monster 3rd quarter from Webster while Roy takes a seat on the bench.

EDIT: or not....


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

whewwwww. B roy back for warm up. damn scared the hell outta me.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

And Blazer Nation breaths a HUGE sigh of relief. :clap::clap2:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

The twin towers holding us steady..LMA with 9 points and Pryz with 8...


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I can't believe Roy is back and might even play for the second half. I feel better and if there is any chance he isn't right I wouldn't play him in the second half. I guess the doctor's would know.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm not too sure I like that he is playing, I wouldn't mind playing it safe and leaving him off on the bench


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Tortimer said:


> I can't believe Roy is back and might even play for the second half. I feel better and if there is any chance he isn't right I wouldn't play him in the second half. I guess the doctor's would know.:clap::clap::clap:


I'd feel better if he just sat the second half, even if he is okay.

Between that and the tailbone, would it hurt to sit 1/2 of a game?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Blake for 3


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Who gave Steve Blake that cape?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

WOOOO Love the Steve Blake! Shoots a 3 after the steal with no one else back! BALLSY!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Tonight Blake is just unreal. Steals the ball and shoots a 3 when he's the only Blazer at that end..and hits!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> WOOOO Love the Steve Blake! Shoots a 3 after the steal with on one else back! BALLSY!


wait, he did a fast break pull-up 3?!

curse this no tv bs! that would've been sweet to see.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Lamarcus can just abuse Steven Jackson inside.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

OK, We're up by 22...can Roy sit yet?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> wait, he did a fast break pull-up 3?!
> 
> curse this no tv bs! that would've been sweet to see.


stole the inbounds when everyone else was downcourt...stepped back and hit from the corner


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

he's skraight....


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Hap said:


> wait, he did a fast break pull-up 3?!
> 
> curse this no tv bs! that would've been sweet to see.


It was sweet... He stole the ball off a Warrior's inbound, went immediately to the corner and (with no Blazers under the basket) put up a 3 and scored.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> stole the inbounds when everyone else was downcourt...stepped back and hit from the corner


ooooooooh


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Blake has more points than GS's top three scorers combined.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

I noticed Green was suited up on the bench tonight. If we can keep a nice lead, we'll probably see him in for Roy at some point.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> ooooooooh


see above was off a defensive rbd not inbounds..my mistake. nice nonetheless:yay:


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

im liking martell right now.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Blazers shooting 58.8% from 3pt land


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Rise With Us


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Now Blake.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Aww CRAP..Blake down and hurting..HIS leg...ack...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Well the injury looked like it hurt, but not the type that is dangerous. He will be fine in a couple days.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if that wasn't on purpose against Blake. It should have been at least called a foul. We are also going to need Blake on this road trip. I hope he is going to be ok.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

yakbladder said:


> Aww CRAP..Blake down and hurting..HIS leg...ack...


Yeah, but it's not as scary looking as Roy's fall was. If you ask me though, it was intentional. Running into somebody like that from behind isn't an accident.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> Can Darius carry the Blazers if Roy is out for the season?


:lol:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Blazes up 20 after 3, I hope they sit Roy just in case. This game is starting to get ugle.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

oh that was on purpose (the blake injury non-call), who does that?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I couldn't tell it if was on purpose because we did not get to see the move that led to it. But I'll give GS the benefit of the doubt. Not many athletes will try to injure another player.


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

Where's Rebecca?

Blazers will need her on the road trip.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

GOD said:


> I couldn't tell it if was on purpose because we did not get to see the move that led to it. But I'll give GS the benefit of the doubt. Not many athletes will try to injure another player.


I dunno, they replayed the hit. It looked pretty direct to me. Watch enough pro soccer and you can spot these things pretty well, especially with all the divers out there.

They replayed Prichard explaining Blake's injury to Paul Allen and you could see Paul wasn't liking what he was hearing. Doesn't look like Blake will be back tonight. Guess it's a good thing he got his points in early.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> Can Darius carry the Blazers if Roy is out for the season?


:lol:


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Every starter has scored more than Roy but Roy has 8 assist and 8 rebounds. Now thats chemistry.


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Here comes Green.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

Warrants mentioning Blazers have 29 assists on 36 buckets. Almost an 80% clip. Moreover, every guy thats played has at least one. Great passing again this game.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> Can Darius carry the Blazers if Roy is out for the season?


:lol:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

games getting sloppy, i wish blake/roy could be healthy enough to stat whore themselves


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

2k said:


> Every starter has scored more than Roy but Roy has 8 assist and 8 rebounds. Now thats chemistry.


Roy looks very tentative out there... especially after the knee thing. I think he's just moving the ball and playing the role of a decoy.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

I know its garbage time but too many offensive rebound/putbacks being allowed this game.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Green can't get a break..what is he, 0-4?


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Roy's limping pretty good, luckily there isnt a game till Sunday. He'll need the therapy..


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

jack must be trying to set a new personal best for turnovers


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Did the Warrior broadcaster just say we would go 2-5 in our roadtrip?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> jack must be trying to set a new personal best for turnovers


He is my least favorite player on the team. He is really hard to watch and honestly I wish Nate would stop playing him so much.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> He is my least favorite player on the team. He is really hard to watch and honestly I wish Nate would stop playing him so much.


We just won another freaking ballgame. Be happy.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Miksaid said:


> Did the Warrior broadcaster just say we would go 2-5 in our roadtrip?


It's not that unreasonable to expect that, considering they are playing 2 of the best teams in the EC, and one of the better teams in the WC on the road.

But it might be a bit of sour grapes too.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> We just won another freaking ballgame. Be happy.


I'm happy :biggrin:

(Still doesn't change the fact that Jack is a terrible terrible point guard)


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Miksaid said:


> Did the Warrior broadcaster just say we would go 2-5 in our roadtrip?


I would be happy with 3-4 but really hoping we can go 4-3. If we do go 4-3 or better we are really going to be in the playoffs and a good chance for HCA. Even if we went 2-5 we would still be 6 games above .500 and not be in that bad of shape.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Blazers now are in a tie for...
the current second longest winning streak in the league!!
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

On second look at the Blake hit, it was accidental. He stepped back into the guy's path and took the impact.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Rebecca is in Australia for a job or something that was planned BEFORE she got this job so she was allowed to take it (according to Barrett after the game). She'll be back for the Miami game. Thought it was funny how Barrett was like "figures the one time when there's injury after injury and our reporter isn't here to report on the injuries" HAHA.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Man, I had to work late and got home just in time to watch the second half and what's the first image I see? - Brandon Roy rolling in agony on the floor... Scared the ever-loving crap out of me. Very happy it doesn't look serious. I sure hope Blake's isn't serious either. It's weird because two days ago I had a mild injury to my own knee while playing basketball... I'll try to stay healthy for the rest of the season, I don't want to let you guys down.

Another great win! That's good, cause this road trip looks scary.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Blake will be fine--it is just a bruised calf--he's got 3 or so days to let it heal.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

How did we hold Baron Davis to 4 pts? I watched the game but I'm asking anyway. Amazing.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

This is amazing... I love this team.
We're making some really good teams look a little mediocre. This Golden State team just beat San Antonio... This is crazy.

Go Blazers!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

blazers now 16-7 in the western conference, 3rd best.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

NathanLane said:


> How did we hold Baron Davis to 4 pts? I watched the game but I'm asking anyway. Amazing.


Maybe a better question is why did he only play 14 minutes? Nelson only gave ONE of his starters at least 20 minutes (Monta Ellis). What did he expect would happen? 

Seriously, I missed the game and can't figure this out. Anyone know?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> He is my least favorite player on the team. He is really hard to watch and honestly I wish Nate would stop playing him so much.


my thoughts exactly. I like him as a person, but as a point guard, not so much.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Maybe a better question is why did he only play 14 minutes? Nelson only gave ONE of his starters at least 20 minutes (Monta Ellis). What did he expect would happen?
> 
> Seriously, I missed the game and can't figure this out. Anyone know?


Baron Davis is overrated, that's how we did it. Their whole team is a bunch of chuckers without a conscious..not sure why teams like Phoenix and Dallas have such problems with them.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Maybe a better question is why did he only play 14 minutes? Nelson only gave ONE of his starters at least 20 minutes (Monta Ellis). What did he expect would happen?
> 
> Seriously, I missed the game and can't figure this out. Anyone know?


The starters for GS played really poorly to start the game so Nelson just set them on the bench and left them there for large portions of the game.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Baron Davis is not overrated. There's nothing overrated about 22/4/8, to go along with 2.4 steals per game. His shooting percentage isn't great, but when healthy, he's an emotional leader and a very good point guard. Is he on the same level as Nash or Chris Paul? No, but he's not too far behind.

It's just that the starters played horribly tonight. The reserves got Golden State back in it in the second quarter, and in the third, the starters squandered the game again. This time, it was out of reach.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazers2121 said:


> PG
> Mo Williams
> (Mil - PG)
> SG
> ...


Arenas. He's out for the year.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

We've held GS under 100 pts twice now. Teams around the league should watch those games. We're the book on how to beat the Warriors. I wonder how we'll do in their building where that crowd is loud and they are very comfortable.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I thought it was very classy for Stephen Jackson to come over and see if Roy was okay, and then again as Roy was being helped off the floor. Jackson has a bad rep in the NBA, but it was cool to see him giving support to one of our guys.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

BuckW4GM said:


> didn't bonzi walked off when he tore his ACL?:curse:



No, he had to be helped off by 2 people.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> Maybe a better question is why did he only play 14 minutes? Nelson only gave ONE of his starters at least 20 minutes (Monta Ellis). What did he expect would happen?
> 
> Seriously, I missed the game and can't figure this out. Anyone know?


Portland was going through the starting unit like a buzz saw. It was like they were playing against a mediocre college team. 

I think Nellie did it to get his starters motivated to show more energy in their next game, because this one looked out of reach half way through the first quarter. 

Anyway, Blake was great but I'd give the game ball to Przybilla. He easily took advantage of his massive size advantage on both end of the court. It may sound easy when you have a 7 footer matched up with a guy who is probably 6'7, but there are a lot of big role playing centers out there who don't take an opportunity like this to be Shaq-for-a-day.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Starters played like crap for the Warriors. Bench cut the lead, but at the beginning of the 3rd quarter with starters back Blazers pushed it to 20. By then it was too late for the Warriors.

Living in Oakland I got the Warriors broadcast of necessity. I'd rather have had Mike & Mike. Before the game they were talking about "keys to the game". They said the Warriors need to not only win the first quarter but show dominance.

Oops.

Then in the 3rd quarter Barnett pointed out in an artificially bright voice that the Warriors were shooting free throws well. Guess he's got to find something nice to say!

Yes, they did say that Portland would do no better than 3-4, and maybe 2-5, on the upcoming road trip, while admitting that Portland has gone 5-1 in their last 6 road games.

Today's SF _Chronicle_ called the Blazers the baby Warriors, that they are following the Warriors footsteps a year later. Frankly, I have something better in mind than a perennial #8 seed. 

They also said Rudy was a second round pick.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> I thought it was very classy for Stephen Jackson to come over and see if Roy was okay, and then again as Roy was being helped off the floor. Jackson has a bad rep in the NBA, but it was cool to see him giving support to one of our guys.



well, he was the one that pushed roy lol. hope he would come over.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Baron Davis is overrated, that's how we did it. Their whole team is a bunch of chuckers without a conscious..not sure why teams like Phoenix and Dallas have such problems with them.


I don't agree that he is over rated. What I do think is that Baron Davis has a huge problem when he is matched up against a guard who is more physical then he is (Roy), and who has a 6'11" and 7'1" shot blockers backing him up. Last night there was a whole lot of Baron and Stephen Jackson going inside, only to meet the fate of many who challenge Aldridge and Pryzbilla, getting a shot sent back in your face.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Baron Davis is overrated, that's how we did it. Their whole team is a bunch of chuckers without a conscious..not sure why teams like Phoenix and Dallas have such problems with them.


Yeah.. I don't think Davis is overrated either. When he's on, he's one of the best players in the league. The guy single-handedly carried GS through the playoffs last season.

Phoenix and Dallas have problems with them because neither play any defense. They play Golden State's game, and the Warriors have enough shooters to keep up them.
The most overlooked aspect of the Blazers right now is their defense. They held GS to just 14 in the first quarter. Our mix of zone and man defense is just confusing teams right now, and they can't adjust. And I think teams are still getting used to the fact that we're actually a really good team, and we're surprising some of them even with our streak.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

One thing I would like to point out, is that this team is still improving. All through the winning streak, I still have been watching for players to improve their game, watching for the signs they are not content. Here are some of the things I have noticed:

1. Webster has added a post up game, and looks more and more confident finishing at the rim. His shot confidence from the outside is back, and maybe at a higher level then early in the season. I believe the 24 point quarter a few days ago raised his confidence level through the roof.

2. Aldridge scoring is down a little, but it is because he is trying to bring his game inside. It is working, and slowly he is helping bring more presence into the paint. How long has it been since Aldridge has been in foul trouble? Another improvement. 

3. Blakes is playing comfortable and confident. If you cheat under the screen, prepare to pay. If you fight through it, you better hope your help shows because if not you are a pick and roll victim.

4. Sergio has been playing better with the second unit. His assist are up and he is starting to play that happy go lucky style of basketball he brought in with him last year. 

5. No matter how the game is going for Outlaw, he plays well in the 4th quarter. In the past, I had always thought he just played well when the game was out of reach and it was garbage time. I am a strong believer that he is one of those players that has to let the game come to him, and the further he goes on, the more comfortable he becomes. His shot clock awareness is very keen, as you will notice the Blazers have very few posessions now where they don't at least get a shot off.

Lastly - One of the key things that drove me crazy, even through a part of this year, was the lack of mental focus on stopping the oppositions fast break by using fouls. Players are reacting more cerebral now, as I have noticed several Blazer players recognizing when we have fouls to give and taking one to stop the fast break. They are much improved in this area.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

that's the problem with Baron..when he's on he amazing, when he's not, he does jack crap. A real great player can make others around him better when shots aren't dropping. If Roy is off, he'll still rebound, play good d, and dish out some assists. Baron is overrated imo..he's not an mvp candidate and he's not a western all-star either.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't agree witht hat. Davis will still run a team, show leadership emotionally, and assist even if his shot isn't falling. 

He is their leader, he lead them through a playoff series with Dallas last year, and he is leading them to a pretty good season this year. 

when his shot IS falling, he is almost unstopable and very clutch. IMO he is an all star, no doubt about it.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Blazers/Warriors CRANDC*

I know you must get to see the Warriors play a lot more than we do but I'm interested in hearing what you think about their play last night. 

Do you think they just had a let down after San Antonio? Did they overlook the Blazers (I didn't think teams were doing that anymore)? Or did they just have one of those nights where everything was just off like that Cleveland game from a few years ago where we scored somewhere around 54 points total? 

I KNOW the Warriors are a pretty good play off bound team and I wouldn't expect the Blazers to be able to dominate like that. Do we just match up really well with them? I mean, Portland was looking really sloppy in the 2nd half but the Warrior's just looked like hapless (no offense Hap) victims of a steam roller.

Weird.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Spud,

First, they were over-confident. Witness the broadcasters talking about the Warriors needing to not just win but dominate the first quarter. When you think a team is your equal you talk about winning or just staying close early on the road, not dominating. It seemed they thought the earlier game was an aberration. 

I also think they did have a let down after San Antonio; not only that, they thought they could beat anyone. They just did not take Portland seriously.

And Portland does match up extremely well; the big guys dominate inside and when the W's try to clog the lane Portland has the 3 point shooters. They don't like physical play. They are not really deep. Their run came when they had a very fast team in since Portland can't keep up with the very swiftest. 

Then throw in their problems keeping composure. Portland's very loud fans. 

Warriors do have a knack for exploiting other teams' weaknesses; they did it brilliantly against Dallas in the playoffs last year. But Portland, and I am saying this in all seriousness, has few weaknesses. The main one being that very fast teams can outmaneuver them. But the Warriors could not keep their second unit in forever.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

crandc said:


> Hi Spud,
> 
> First, they were over-confident. Witness the broadcasters talking about the Warriors needing to not just win but dominate the first quarter. When you think a team is your equal you talk about winning or just staying close early on the road, not dominating. It seemed they thought the earlier game was an aberration.
> 
> ...


Thanks Crandc, good analysis. We'll see what happens in the next game, I would think the Warriors will be especially anxious to show they can hang with the Blazers. But then, I thought that about the Jazz this last game and the Blazers have proven to be difficult to fluster even when they're playing against much more experienced teams. 

I've also seen an increase in teams (Jazz, Bulls, now Warriors) trying to beat the Blazers by physically bullying them. They seem to be resorting to this tactic because nothing else is working. It's making me a nervous because, although we do get the wins, the players are just getting dinged up. Pretty soon the 12 man rotation is going to go by the color of the bruises... black bruises at the end of the bench, up through blue, then purple, with the starters at the yellow bruise point. :biggrin:


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

My view of Baron Davis: The scariest player on the floor ... no matter which team you're rooting for.

Dan


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> Starters played like crap for the Warriors. Bench cut the lead, but at the beginning of the 3rd quarter with starters back Blazers pushed it to 20. By then it was too late for the Warriors.
> 
> Living in Oakland I got the Warriors broadcast of necessity. I'd rather have had Mike & Mike. Before the game they were talking about "keys to the game". They said the Warriors need to not only win the first quarter but show dominance.
> 
> Oops.


the W's announcers are idiots every day of the week... I really doubt their players pay their blathering any mind let alone their "keys to the game" which they role out while the players are warming up for the game



> Today's SF _Chronicle_ called the Blazers the baby Warriors, that they are following the Warriors footsteps a year later. Frankly, I have something better in mind than a perennial #8 seed.


they did that because of this Brandon Roy quote from the article you sited...

_"I'd love to get where the Warriors are, where they made the playoffs and knocked off the No. 1 team," Roy said. "*I'd love to be like that - the baby Warriors*."_

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/01/10/SPTVUC1AV.DTL

The Blazers outshot and outplayed them in every way from the opening tip. Their coaches and players said flattering things about them after the game... I don't see any bulletin board stuff here

STOMP


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

And check out this downright anti-bulletin board material from the Contra Costa times:



> There are 10 really good teams in the Western Conference. The Warriors just may be 9 or 10. They certainly aren’t going to finish higher than seven. San Antonio, Phoenix, Dallas, Lakers, New Orleans and Portland are all better, or at least will finish with better records.


http://www.ibabuzz.com/warriors/2008/01/10/can-the-warriors-get-in/

I had to read that one twice -- at least one non-Portland news source now counts the Blazers as a lock for top-6 in the West. What is the world coming to?

Stepping Razor


----------

